# Ay-up?



## A.P. (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello, 

I'm shopping for a set of light (handlebar + helmet) for riding technical singletracks and I'm looking for advices regarding the Ay-up Adventure V4 lights. Many reviews say they're amazing, bright, light, etc... and I've also read some comments about the lower light output compared to other existing lights. On the other hand, I also read about some people feeling 2000+ lumens (helmet and handlebars combined) can be overkill. My only experience for night riding is using a DIY halogen setup. It works fine at a slower pace, but I suspect any modern system will be vastly superior!

I looked at the mtbr shootout and I am still confused. What I've gathered so far in my shopping:

- I find the price of the Ay-Up at 430$ CDN (shipped) for the set to be quite interesting for what you get and I really like the Ay-Up design.

- Magicshine lights seems unbeatable for the price but have a short warranty period, delivery lead time can be a bit long.

- Other high end lights are more expensive (but often brighter) than the Ay-up. For example, the Lupine Piko 3 is looking very good, but is ~50% more expensive. Jetlites, Exposure, etc...I don't really know about them...

Basically, I am pretty set on the Ay-Up, based on the design and apparent quality/price from what I gathered, but I'm afraid I may regret not going for more power. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Since LED's have caught up with the HID lights, it seems like the sky's the limit in terms of light power. Also, Li-Ion batteries are a lot better/more sturdy these days too. 

I have a friend who is a dealer, so I get a good deal on the Cygo lite series. I run a Mity 400 on my helmet, and a Trident 750 on the bar. The batteries for these lights are so compact that I fit the helmet battery on my helmet, and the bar battery under the stem. 

I know they are not the brightest lights out there, but they are fine for night road riding at 20+ mph, and more than I need for night trail rides. Then again, I started out night riding 20 years ago, with DIY Halogen lights at 6 watts that we thought were the 'shyte'. I think that combined, the helmet and bar put out around 1100 lumens on high. I get hi-beamed by cars 2-3 times on every ride at that setting...

We've come a long way with lighting. The next frontier will be riding with NV gear!


----------



## Brisco Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

$430.00 for 1000 lumens seems a bit high compared to all the lights that are raved about in this forum. You may not need more than 1000 lumens for your rides, but wouldn't you rather have it just in case. If you don't need the extra light, just run the lights in a lower mode and have more run time. I have dual Dinotte XML-3 lights and run them in medium unless I have a fast downhill. That is 2000 Lumens for about the same price as the Ay Up.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

A.P. said:


> Basically, I am pretty set on the Ay-Up, based on the design and apparent quality/price from what I gathered, but I'm afraid I may regret not going for more power. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


I got the AyUp V4 with a pin spot for my helmet and a wider spot for the handle bars and it works absolutely great.

There might be lights with more power out there, but I've never missed anything with my ayup's, they are nice and bright and works like a charm. I use them at half power which is plenty for 20 mph or more, I never care to use the full power setting.

The design is really well thought out. At first when you open the package you start wondering what all the different doohickeys do, but after a look in the instructions it suddenly becomes clear and you will be amazed at how much thought have been put into it.

The lights are small and rugged. The batteries are compact and light weight. Everything is water proof. You can strap a light and battery to your helmet and not even notice the extra weight.

I really like that the lights are "twin" lights. That means you can adjust the handle bar lights for different heights so the left side lights up the ground close to you while the right side puts light a little further ahead. Same with the helmet lights, you can adjust the left and right side to hit the same spot for extra illumination or have them at slightly different settings for a wider beam.

Awesome system with a real quality feel, I love them..


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

There is a beamshot of an Ay-up set up in this link (plus several others as well):

Latest LEDs (2009 ASO) | Bicycling Australia

And here is some more for comparison:

Latest LEDs (2009 ASO) | Bicycling Australia

In the second link you'll see the light I run, the IBlaast IX from Nightlightning, only I have two of them on my bars.
They're from New Zealand and I highly recommend them.

Even though Ay-ups are a local product (made here in Australia), I wouldn't buy them simply because they just not bright enough.

Other than that they tick all the right boxes.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

OldAusDigger said:


> And here is some more for comparison:


Both links looks the same to me.



OldAusDigger said:


> Even though Ay-ups are a local product (made here in Australia), I wouldn't buy them simply because they just not bright enough.


Just curious, how fast do you ride since you need massive amounts of light?

Sure I can see from the link that the ayups gives slightly less light than the others, however in the real world I never bother to run my ayups at full power because half is more than plenty for me. My eyes adjust to the amount of light available and it just works, despite my tendency towards night blindness.

Just wondering why some of you need a billion lux when I don't even need to run my lights at full power. Are you all mad downhill enthusiasts blasting down rocky slopes at 70 mph or something?


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry my mistake.
I'll post the correct link this time :madman:
Plus a few more if you're interested.

Big Gun LEDs (2011 MJJ) | Bicycling Australia

LED Overload - Mega MTB Light Feature | Bicycling Australia

Night Vision (2009 MJJ) | Bicycling Australia

LED Evolution (2010 ASO) | Bicycling Australia

As for having so much light, you're right. No one really needs 6000 lumens, but I definately like having a huge amount of light.
Maybe it's an illness I have.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Ay-up lights are just too underpowered and basic for what you pay for. Once you've used 2000lms and benefited from battery warnings etc, it's hard to go back. There are so many decent options for that kind of money (Gloworm, Gemini etc) that it's hard to justify Ay-Ups. That said, they do have a devout following and include everything under the sun in the box, so they must be doing something right!


----------



## A.P. (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the answers so far! It is quite helpful! I am still quite undecided as to what I should get...but I am definitely getting there! 

The thing I don't like about other systems is that for 300-400$, yes you get 1000 lumens or so, but on a single light. My understanding is that for twisty singletrack stuff, you really need two lights: one for the bike and one for the helmet. That would mean that I'm only halfway there with a 1000 lumen light and the complete setup will be twice as expensive. Is a dual-light setup still required...or do you guys only ride with a helmet light?

The Jetlites A-51/X-51 combo seems nice for ~430$, but the batteries seems big and heavy compared to other offerings. Am I right?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

$400 would get you 2 Gemini Xera, which have received rave reviews from members on here, or an extra $100 (I know, I know) would net a Xera for the helmet and an Olympia for the bars - both options would be awesome.

A Xera for the helmet + a Gloworm X2 for the bars would be $460 or so and a very nice combo too (don't know about shipping).

Or even a Xera or similar for the bars and an XM-L torch for the helmet. There are so many options that that's part of the problem


----------



## A.P. (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks! I'll look into the Gemini products... I don't know about them.

I was starting to think about a Lupine Piko 3 (helmet) and a MagicShine 808 (hbar), which would also add up to ~400$.


----------



## A.P. (Jan 12, 2004)

Ooooh... That Gemini Xera is looking good! It pretty much offers everything I'm looking for!

Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't forget the Amoeba's.

Amoeba - The simplest "light" form


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I've had lots of lights since 2004 and payed big $ for HID and AY UP LED etc, thier all great light and build but over prices compare to these asia brands and thank goodness. I bought 3 sets for approx $35 in ebay auctions and I'm happy with them co's thier cheap and its enough light for mtb & road.

I would suggest to read this link below...
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...xml-t6-led-bicycle-headlight-lamp-759177.html


----------



## A.P. (Jan 12, 2004)

Just pulled the trigger on two Gemini Xera. Can't wait to try them out!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kazowie (Mar 17, 2010)

A.P. said:


> Just pulled the trigger on two Gemini Xera. Can't wait to try them out!
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Have you had a chance to use these yet? I am looking at a similar decision for lights.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I have a Xera and an Olympia and they are awesome.


----------



## A.P. (Jan 12, 2004)

kazowie said:


> Have you had a chance to use these yet? I am looking at a similar decision for lights.


Not yet, I only received them yesterday. Initial feeling is very good...feels like well-made quality stuff. Hopefully I'll have the occasion to try them for a ride this week. I'll report as soon as I can have a proper trail ride with them.


----------



## kazowie (Mar 17, 2010)

A.P. said:


> Not yet, I only received them yesterday. Initial feeling is very good...feels like well-made quality stuff. Hopefully I'll have the occasion to try them for a ride this week. I'll report as soon as I can have a proper trail ride with them.


I'm keen to also get the helmet mount and run the flashlight there, but will that feasible? I take it you can only run the flashlight with the internal battery, ie. you can't get an external battery back to power the flashlight?


----------

